# The Wanted Thread



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

There's still quite a few Russkies I'd like to get my hands on. Unfortunately, I've either never seen them or they've only been occasionally for sale at completely unrealistic prices. Here's a few watches I've been seeking out for a while with no luck.... I've got a few more. I also want a cheap(ish) Denissov Barracuda in silver or black. Some hope.

Poljot Nuclear:










Rare Slava diver:










Incredibly rare Slava diver:










Green, blue and brown Vostok Neptunes. I almost had the brown one once but bid too little then went out 










This Poljot:



Anyone else searching for something in particular?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

mmmm, vostok space force, i am in a bit of a quandry on my next 6 monther though i might get a 67


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, now I know where the Neptune comes from. :yes:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> mmmm, vostok space force


Had it, sold it. Sorry!

Top, second from right


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

damn, who had it i will stalk them lol


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It was someone from this forum :shutup:. I'm sure they'll admit it if they see this thread.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> There's still quite a few Russkies I'd like to get my hands on. Unfortunately, I've either never seen them or they've only been occasionally for sale at completely unrealistic prices. Here's a few watches I've been seeking out for a while with no luck.... I've got a few more. I also want a cheap(ish) Denissov Barracuda in silver or black. Some hope.
> 
> Poljot Nuclear:


You've missed one of those less than 2 months on ebay.de. I guess with the Neptune you'll have a fairly good chance of coming across one some of these days. I've seen a couple in the past, they don't strike me as ultra rare.

I still have a couple on my wishlist also but not on the most wanted... The reversed panda Sturmanskie that Alan has, a black Strela first reissue and a couple of others. This is high up on my list though...










I just love these retro pilot watches and cathedral hands. I hate the price they cost though... probably the worst bang for buck out there.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I missed a Poljot Nuclear???? Dammit.

I thought the Neptunes would be easy too. Truth is I've seen 1 in a year. It went for about Â£120 and I was 2nd highest bidder....

Don't forget to search "wtypmahckne" on ebay - I've got a couple of bargains that way  "Noaet" is another favourite of mine!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You should have started this thread a couple of months ago, I did give the heads up to someone, maybe Dave...

And 120 quid for a Neptune??  Holly smokes, you never know what's a good investment... I wished I had bough a few back when, I like the dial and all that but the middle lug thing always prevented me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> You should have started this thread a couple of months ago, I did give the heads up to someone, maybe Dave...


:yes:

'Fraid so. And to make matters worse, I didn't buy it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, tell you what... that's a tourist's watch, just a regular civilian Sturmanskie with a dial made to be sold along side Soviet medals and old Lenin busts on the sidewalk.

...feeling better now?


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Don't forget to search "wtypmahckne" on ebay - I've got a couple of bargains that way  "Noaet" is another favourite of mine!


Might have to write those down. Any others...?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Well, tell you what... that's a tourist's watch, just a regular civilian Sturmanskie with a dial made to be sold along side Soviet medals and old Lenin busts on the sidewalk.
> 
> ...feeling better now?


Yep. It reminded me that when I'm feeling picky, I don't really like English text on a Russian watch. Worse is a mix of both. It's a technique I use (not often enough) to stop myself buying a watch I know I shouldn't really buy...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

teadazed said:


> Might have to write those down. Any others...?


 Oh, I've got loads of Cyrillic misspellings written down. Have a few more: Pakema, Paketa, CTPEAA, BYPAH (I've seen GYPAH too), Cnaba.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just seen this one buy now Â£90


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Good spot - that one doesn't come up under "Vostok Neptun" in ebay. Unfortunately it's the wrong kind. I'm after the ones with the white chapter rings and where the bezel matches the dial colour. Ah well.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Someone on here was after a leather bund. I canâ€™t find the original post. It had a chrome buckle and a chrome stud. I remember Kutusov commented on it. Anyway I found one on the bay in case anyone is still looking. 141005839859


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Someone on here was after a leather bund. I canâ€™t find the original post. It had a chrome buckle and a chrome stud. I remember Kutusov commented on it. Anyway I found one on the bay in case anyone is still looking. 141005839859


Yeap, that's the thing!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Crikey! Look what just appeared on ebay: 161208195507

I won't be buying it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Crikey! Look what just appeared on ebay: 161208195507
> 
> I won't be buying it.


Holly Molly! I guess they are quite rare after all! And me thinking the Radio Room prices were blown up...

Well, it's easy to ask for a certain amount of money, let's see if it sells though...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats quite expensive


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

He has got some nice stuff in his shop. :yes:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got him down to $487. It's still way too expensive though (like most of the watches he's selling). Seriously, where did he get that price from?

edit: And it's sold! WTF!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Someone bought it.

I guess with all the talk about the new Neptune it gets more people interested in the name.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I got a rising sun Komandirskie on its way so that is one off the list. I know Sir Alan has one I want thats the one with the horses head. I miss my orange Amphibia *terribly* so I will have to replace it. I also want another 3133 probably an ocean.

Then there is Meranom, I want one of each model in the store. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there are two different horses heads that i know of scott, the black face and the white face, i can never remember which is the rarer of the two


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I've got him down to $487. It's still way too expensive though (like most of the watches he's selling). Seriously, where did he get that price from?
> 
> edit: And it's sold! WTF!


He must be getting them from a good source... you offered 487? That means it went for more than that? Jebus F Christ...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

No, I offered $150  His counter offer was $487 at which point I gave up.

I got a lovely horse head Amphibia too :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> I got a rising sun Komandirskie on its way so that is one off the list.


NOS from the US?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> No, I offered $150  His counter offer was $487 at which point I gave up.


US$150 is more than fair, 200 tops. Whoever paid almost $500 for a Vostok has too much money and should be spending that on a brain MRI...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > I got a rising sun Komandirskie on its way so that is one off the list.
> ...


 No from the bay. Dealer is asap31. Name on WUS is amil.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> No, I offered $150  His counter offer was $487 at which point I gave up.
> 
> I got a lovely horse head Amphibia too :yes:


 You been holding out on me. :taz:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> No from the bay. Dealer is asap31. Name on WUS is amil.


 He does seem to be one of the cheaper East European dealers.

Unfortunately (for you!) my horse head Amphibia is one of my favourites so I'm in no hurry to let it go


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I took a photo of him with my USB microscope just for you


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Juri Levenberg has 3 in his book. Horseman's watch. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

none on the bay at the moment


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> none on the bay at the moment


I think Juri had one, no?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

380325916626


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it didnt come out on my search but i cant remember if i did worldwide :wallbash:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> 380325916626


Only Â£110? Another bargain from Juri! :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> 380325916626


 That is very nice. :yes: I got three watches in the post and the 710 knows about two.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

hehehe, i got to come up with something foe the zlatoust, it might have to be a carboot find the next time i go to one :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Only Â£110? Another bargain from Juri! :lol:


He's only following the prices on that valuation book from some expert... what's-his-name... oh yes, it's Juri


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > Only Â£110? Another bargain from Juri! :lol:
> ...


msl:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Couple on the bay one 8 other 21


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im going looking again


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

finally found one and the bids in, i doubt i will get it though, ive put a cheeky one in :tongue2:

ive had a couple of watches off asap who has one for 21 quid plus postage and he is a good seller


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> finally found one and the bids in, i doubt i will get it though, ive put a cheeky one in :tongue2:


Is it one I put on thread , if so i won't bid

Â£12.28

21 that's the pic i put on here


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

yes it is mcb but all is fair in love and bidding, i do like the tonneau cased one as well


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:taz: :taz: :taz:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> yes it is mcb but all is fair in love and bidding, i do like the tonneau cased one as well


No you go for it ,good luck . Go fir both lol

Out of interest did you get a pm off me , not ser if it's working

Cheers

Rob


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:taz: :taz: :taz: :taz:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> :taz: :taz: :taz:


lol


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ooopppppsssss scott is going to go mad :tongue2: :tongue2: Â£19.26 including postage :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

He'll neigh be pleased and probably hoof you off this thread. I bet he's having a mare finding that watch!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh Scott help me with this! help me with that! can you do this for me, please help me choose a strap! I been led a right merry dance round the bay today. You and that Lampoc probably in it together. Oh by the way is this a picture of you and Lampoc at a BBQ round mcb's drum?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

James' belly is getting bigger lol


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> ooopppppsssss scott is going to go mad :tongue2: :tongue2: Â£19.26 including postage :thumbup: :thumbup:


I like to feel I helped


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Scott will get over it lol, he wanted an amphibia anyway not a komanderski even if it is an automatic one,plus i bet the tonneau cased one is jetting its way to his house...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I've made a note of your names and I might report you to the grumpy one. :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I don't mean to come across as the guy that always puts everything down but can someone please explain to me what's the appeal of a Vostok with a horse's head on the dial? Is it a Godfather thing?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> I've made a note of your names and I might report you to the grumpy one. :lol:












:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Well, I don't mean to come across as the guy that always puts everything down but can someone please explain to me what's the appeal of a Vostok with a horse's head on the dial? Is it a Godfather thing?


Beats me :blink:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't mean to come across as the guy that always puts everything down but can someone please explain to me what's the appeal of a Vostok with a horse's head on the dial? Is it a Godfather thing?
> ...












Cossacks. :russian:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hum....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Look, here is one I missed as I am not sure if it was genuine. *VOSTOK WATCH KOMANDIRSKIE SOVIET RUSSIAN USSR Cossack. No dought the monkeys will find one to annoy me tonight.*


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Well, I don't mean to come across as the guy that always puts everything down but can someone please explain to me what's the appeal of a Vostok with a horse's head on the dial? Is it a Godfather thing?


Not sure about everyone else, but I'm originally from Newmarket and my Dad used to be a jockey


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im going to hunt down a white faced horse now........... what did you see wrong with that scott, looks ok to me


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> im going to hunt down a white faced horse now........... what did you see wrong with that scott, looks ok to me


Just not sure. It went for Â£8.50 plus Â£7.00 delivery. Its not in any of my books but I should have bought it.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

vostok pins is a giveaway the chinese would never go to the expense, if i had seen it i would have had a punt on it


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Just not sure. It went for Â£8.50 plus Â£7.00 delivery. Its not in any of my books but I should have bought it.


Don't go by Juri's catalogues, it's not the bible those you know... (not even the bible is the bible, if you know what I mean  )


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Just not sure. It went for Â£8.50 plus Â£7.00 delivery. Its not in any of my books but I should have bought it.
> ...


 Yeah good advice. Cheers. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Oh Scott help me with this! help me with that! can you do this for me, please help me choose a strap! I been led a right merry dance round the bay today. You and that Lampoc probably in it together. Oh by the way is this a picture of you and Lampoc at a BBQ round mcb's drum?


Oh boy I got a mention , does that mean you accept me


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Scott help me with this! help me with that! can you do this for me, please help me choose a strap! I been led a right merry dance round the bay today. You and that Lampoc probably in it together. Oh by the way is this a picture of you and Lampoc at a BBQ round mcb's drum?
> ...


 Your on probation...... :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh no not again I've not done anything


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

they all say that :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Scott look ASAP on the bay 0.61p another 4 days to go










Does that make me a monkey lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Forget the horsies and the cossacks and grab a real man's watch at 380474770306.

As this is also the Chinese section, you might want to look at 231144167793, especially the case-back.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Forget the horsies and the cossacks and grab a real man's watch at 380474770306.
> 
> As this is also the Chinese section, you might want to look at 231144167793, especially the case-back.


Errrr no thanks I'm not man enough , the pocket watch it tooooooo much


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Scott look ASAP on the bay 0.61p another 4 days to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not at all. I was referring to Chris and Lampoc. Youâ€™re obviously a gentleman and I wonâ€™t have a bad word said about you. No one would have those two round for a BBQ.







artytime:

Cheers Scott.

PS. I got it. Plus there is another marked Kamaz on the dial. Itâ€™s a Russian truck company. :big_boss:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Forget the horsies and the cossacks and grab a real man's watch at 380474770306.
> 
> As this is also the Chinese section, you might want to look at 231144167793, especially the case-back.


I would have had the pocket watch but the hearts spoil it.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Scott look ASAP on the bay 0.61p another 4 days to go
> ...


Splendid I saw the one with the truck, what's that all about.

Are the 1945 - 1995 helmet flag machine gun worth looking at ,


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone after an original radio room ,whatever it's called vostok, is it original going for around Â£180 on the bay


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i am to tight to pay that for it :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Anyone after an original radio room ,whatever it's called vostok, is it original going for around Â£180 on the bay


 That dont look like a Â£180.00 watch.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


50 year commemoratives are always collectable. I have not seen the one you mentioned. I got to sign off for the evening as the 710 is giving it grief. Give us a item number will have a nosey later.

The one marked Kamaz has a horse on it and that is a Russian truck firm. Not sure what thatâ€™s all about but I liked it. Cheers Scott.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

This one on ASAP he has a couple










just missed a white one for Â£3


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


>


What's that plane on the background? The Tupolev 160?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


He has all his watches on that background pic .


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> He has all his watches on that background pic .


Oh, I thought it was your photo... Well, maybe someone knows what that is. Looks like a Tu-160 to me but I used to know a lot more about this stuff than I do now.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> This one on ASAP he has a couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks cool. He seems to have fair prices.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive had a few off him and he is a tidy dealer and seems to know what he is on about


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This one on ASAP he has a couple
> ...


Are you going for it Scott


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone got a Vostok amphibia 90 they want to flip


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

stick a wanted in the sales and wanted thread rob and see what happens, not all the forumers come to our dark corner


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> stick a wanted in the sales and wanted thread rob and see what happens, not all the forumers come to our dark corner


Ok will do cheers chris


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


 No be silly going against each other. I got two in the post from Amil. Have it. :thumbup: I am waiting for Lampoc to PM regarding the sale of the Okeah. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


Oops missed it , couple of cheap Ocean on the bay at the mo ,


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

All running at Â£60 ish at the moment



























How do you find item numbers instead of putting pictures up ?


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

They're in the URL.

201026366912

111265278077

291065903301


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I have tracked one down and it will be this year. Got my heart set on a new one from Germany.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just out of interest where did you see it scottie :wink1: :wink1:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> just out of interest where did you see it scottie :wink1: :wink1:


 Can I trust you not to buy it?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nope







artytime:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to help but links are forbidden and you never know when grumpys watching. :stop:


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > just out of interest where did you see it scottie :wink1: :wink1:
> ...


Found a nastier looking one for lots on ebay:251409755819


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > nope
> ...


I know of a site where you can get a new one.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Jessincka said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > chris.ph said:
> ...


That was a clever find, over Â£100 cheaper than the one I found.

The hands are different and the case and the bezel but well worth a look.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

and im back to saving :thumbup: :thumbup:

i think i prefer the ebay one to the new one


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

luckywatch said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


Not sure I like either at the prices. I think I prefer the more understated secret one....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> and im back to saving :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> i think i prefer the ebay one to the new one


 Must admit I quite like the compass bezel.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Jessincka said:


>


AFAIK, that's a franken.

The 3133 Vostoks are nice and not all that easy to find, so might be worth the investment. I think they were Italian market only, as the importer had a few exclusive watches on its catalogue.


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

Kutusov said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yup I thought perhaps it was a Franken. I think that ebay seller has been mentioned elsewhere as being prone to "reassembling" watches.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

my god, this is the one for me :thumbup: :thumbup:

scot imagine the straps you could wear on this one







artytime:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> my god, this is the one for me :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> scot imagine the straps you could wear on this one
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! From puke green to haemorrhoid red


----------

